# Two women were out for a Saturday stroll..



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Two women were out for a Saturday stroll. One had a Doberman and the other, a Chihuahua . As they walked down the street, the one with the Doberman said to her friend, "Let's go over to that bar for a drink.."

The lady with the Chihuahua said, "We can't go in there. We've got dogs with us."

The one with the Doberman said, "Just watch, and do as I do."

They walked over to the bar and the one with the Doberman put on a pair of dark glasses and started to walk in.
The bouncer at the door said, "Sorry, lady, no pets allowed." 
The woman with the Doberman said, "You don't understand. 
This is my seeing-eye dog." 
The bouncer said, "A Doberman?" 
The woman said, "Yes, they're using them now. They're very good." 
The bouncer said, "OK, come on in." 
The lady with the Chihuahua thought that convincing him that a Chihuahua was a seeing-eye dog may be a bit more difficult, but thought,"What the heck," so she put on her dark glasses and started to walk in.

Once again the bouncer said, "Sorry, lady, no pets allowed."

The woman said, "You don't understand. This is my seeing-eye dog"

The bouncer said, "A Chihuahua?" 
The woman with the Chihuahua said, ..........

"A Chihuahua ? They gave me a f***ing Chihuahua ?!"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## TT-Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## ElmerTT (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Blinding !!!


----------

